# 4 SALE - OEM Altima Head/Corners and Tail Lights



## The_JediKnight (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone!

Like the title says i selling my 99 Altima Head/Corners and Tail Lights. Few Months ago i swap it all an put the 01 lights, but right now i need to pay some college stuff, so if you're interested.. email me at [email protected].

All of them are in Real Nice Shape, NO FOGGED, NO CRAKED, NO SCRATCHES.

I offer FREE UPS Next Day Shipping if you're interested.

Thanks!


----------

